# Chuck For New Rotary Table



## 0110-m-p (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just got a new Vertex 6" rotary table for my PM-25MV yesterday and am wanting to pick up a chuck for it as well. Mostly just looking for advice on how to save money and not be disappointed.

I have been looking at chucks since I ordered the table, but wanted to wait since I wasn't sure if it was going to be 3-slot or 4-slot table because pictures and data sheets differ. The thought was that I could get a front mounted (with 4 thru bolts) 4-jaw chuck if it had 4 slots, but would need an adapter plate if it had 3 slots. Luck was on my side and it has 4 slots, so my options are a bit more open when it comes to choosing a chuck and deciding how I want to mount it.

The biggest question is, since I'm looking at a 4-jaw chuck and will need to center the work each time anyway, is there any reason to spend extra money to get a higher quality chuck? Also, any recommendations on a 4" to 6" chuck that is fairly low profile, doesn't break the bank, and has thru-bolts for mounting it?

Here is the one I have been eyeing lately...
Interstate 6" 4-Jaw Chuck - $90.02 (Picture doesn't show thru-holes but reviews say they exist)

Also, since it was hard for me to find pictures of this, here's a picture of the new Vertex 6" rotary table (Vertex HV-6) mounted along side the 4" vise that came with the PM-25MV.


----------



## dlane (Mar 29, 2016)

This is how I did mine, fixture plate has taped holes for 3 and 4 jaw, mt3 center in RT centers fixture plate , mt3 has 3/8 dowell to center RT on mill and chucks with plugs 





Seems to work good , quick easy setups here is plug for chuck centering


Hope it helps


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 29, 2016)

That's a good looking fixture plate. Can you rotate it 360 without hitting the column, and still hit the center with the spindle? looks like it might be pretty close. Can't tell from the pic if there is a movable ram on your machine. Mike



dlane said:


> This is how I did mine, fixture plate has taped holes for 3 and 4 jaw, mt3 center in RT centers fixture plate , mt3 has 3/8 dowell to center RT on mill and chucks with plugs


----------



## dlane (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes mike it will rotate 360 on center of spindle with out hitting anything , ram is movable.
In fact I'm needing to retram head and I'm going to extend ram 2" before I do.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Mar 29, 2016)

Pretty cool mounting plate you have there and I really like the 3/8" shank to MT3 taper centering tool.

My original question really had more to do with chuck selection than chuck mounting though, so any advice there would be most appreciated.


----------



## dlane (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry to get off topic , I used chucks I had lying around , I uas hinting of other ways to mount chucks to a RT


----------



## 0110-m-p (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks like I'm going to give the Interstate brand 6" 4-jaw chuck from Enco a try. Still going back and forth a bit between getting a 3-jaw or a 4-jaw, but since I really don't want to buy two chucks and I won't be using it everyday I figure the 4-jaw is the better bet.


----------



## dlane (Mar 31, 2016)

Also my RT has a mt3 center and I have a ER40 mt3 Chuck that will mount in center , fyi


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 30, 2017)

0110-m-p

Did you ever pick up a chuck for you RT?  I just pick up the same RT. I'd be interested in seeing how yours worked out. 

Chris


----------

